# Prom Pictures



## Cheyan (May 5, 2005)

I am doing a prom shoot for a girl I work with and this is my first ever paying customer so my question is how much do you think I should charge for something like this. Any input would be greatly appriceated and thank you.


----------



## Big Mike (May 5, 2005)

That can be a hard one...

The going rate is probably a few hundred for a good package but that's for professional work.  You could check what pros in your area are charging and base your price on that. 

On the other hand, you may not be able to produce results like a pro...if that's the case, a lower price should be used.  Some people recommend that a minimum price should be what it costs you to make the prints, times two.

Since this is your first job, you may want to use the photos to help gain further business.  In this case, it would not be out of the question to charge her your costs and nothing or very little more.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 5, 2005)

First of all figure out how much it's going to cost you, and then double that figure.  Now figure out an hourly rate, and decide how much time you are investing (taking the pics and the processing).  I don't think it's unreasonable to charge beginner's rates *and* use the pics for your portfolio.  

You have to decide on how you are going to run your photo biz.  Do you make your money:

1)  Doing the shoot, and sell the negs/files to the customer as part of the deal?  Typically your initial portrait session fee would be high, with little or no expected further income from this job.   

2)  Or are you making your money on reprints and enlargements?  This way you might charge less for the shoot, and make your money on the prints.


----------

